# Seiko Grand Quartz 4843 caliber



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy New Year! Does anyone have pictures +/- information about this early 70's Seiko movement? Thanks in advance.


----------



## martback (Feb 11, 2006)

Not much, but here is what I know. The 4843 is a Suwa (as opposed to Daini) development, introduced in 1974 as part of a series with the 4823 King Quartz and the 4883 Superior, probably as a successor to the 38 series. It has a 5 second per year variance and an estimated battery life of two years. It was Seikos first watch to have the Grand Quartz designation.

/ mart


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

Great! Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

martback said:


> Not much, but here is what I know. The 4843 is a Suwa (as opposed to Daini) development, introduced in 1974 as part of a series with the 4823 King Quartz and the 4883 Superior, probably as a successor to the 38 series. It has a 5 second per year variance and an estimated battery life of two years. It was Seikos first watch to have the Grand Quartz designation.
> 
> / mart


If my memory serves me correctly, the Seiko calibre 4843 has an accuracy of +-5 sec/month. It is not a temperature compensated calibre and although somewhat more accurate than the +- 15 sec/month of most Seiko quartz movements, it is not in the league of movements that have the +- 5 sec/year accuracy. That club is quite small indeed!


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks to you as well. Do you know if it was a 'twin-quartz' movement, or was that technology not intro'd until 1978 or so? I guess twin-quartz movements were nominally thermo-compensated by design, but please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## dwjquest (Jul 22, 2006)

RogerE said:


> Thanks to you as well. Do you know if it was a 'twin-quartz' movement, or was that technology not intro'd until 1978 or so? I guess twin-quartz movements were nominally thermo-compensated by design, but please correct me if I am wrong.


It is not a twin quartz movement. I think that all Seiko twin quartz movements were thermo-compensated. Here is a thread that has some discussion of this movement:

http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1177195402

The photo below is of a 4843 movement. The watch dial shows only the single quartz logo. The second photo is of a twin quartz dial showing the twin quartz logo. The twin quartz shown is currently keeping time to about -3 sec/yr.


----------



## RogerE (Dec 7, 2007)

dwjquest said:


> It is not a twin quartz movement. I think that all Seiko twin quartz movements were thermo-compensated. Here is a thread that has some discussion of this movement:
> 
> http://www.larrybiggs.net/scwf/index.php?mod=103&action=0&id=1177195402
> 
> The photo below is of a 4843 movement. The watch dial shows only the single quartz logo. The second photo is of a twin quartz dial showing the twin quartz logo. The twin quartz shown is currently keeping time to about -3 sec/yr.


That's great - thank you again. You 'Okies' are very nice!


----------



## Bruce Reding (May 5, 2005)

I hadn't realized that about the logos, David. Good info!


----------



## koalma (Dec 3, 2007)

dwjquest said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, the Seiko calibre 4843 has an accuracy of +-5 sec/month. It is not a temperature compensated calibre and although somewhat more accurate than the +- 15 sec/month of most Seiko quartz movements, it is not in the league of movements that have the +- 5 sec/year accuracy. That club is quite small indeed!


According to a Seiko document (battery list) dated July 2006, caliber 4843A is rated 15 sec/month, and 4843B is 10 sec/month.


----------



## ppaulusz (Feb 11, 2006)

koalma said:


> According to a Seiko document (battery list) dated July 2006, caliber 4843A is rated 15 sec/month, and 4843B is 10 sec/month.


Strange. I've never heard of the +/-10 sec./month specification. I was aware of +/-15 and +/-20 seconds per months specifications by the manufacturers.


----------



## MikeNovember (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello,

Sorry to move up this old post, but I have found some info, including pictures, on tne net.

Here is a picture of the movement, with a "adjusted to temperature" marking:










This picture comes from this Japanese page:
http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/seiko/grand/grand4843-8050-1.html

And here is translation to English:
http://translate.google.fr/translate?prev=hp&hl=fr&js=n&u=http%3A%2F%2Fakiyose.com%2Fbattery-exchange%2Fseiko%2Fgrand%2Fgrand4843-8050-1.html&sl=ja&tl=en

Note that on akiyose site you can read and admire the disassembly of tens of watches, from this page:
http://akiyose.com/battery-exchange/japan-watch.html

I have found the instruction manual of a movement, 4823A, which seems very close to 4843:
http://www.seikodigitalwatches.com/4XXX/4823A.pdf

There is a drawing of the movement:










Accuracy of an "unadjusted" 4823A is said to be +/- 10 s per month, with a typical value of +/- 2 min per year.

We can expect better from an "adjusted to temperature" 4843, which seems to be of the same "family"; maybe the accurate temperature setting is the only difference with 4823A...

Hope this will interest you!

Best regards,

MikeNovember


----------



## garfre (May 30, 2007)

ppaulusz said:


> Strange. I've never heard of the +/-10 sec./month specification. I was aware of +/-15 and +/-20 seconds per months specifications by the manufacturers.


There are quite a few vintage Seiko analog quartz calibers that are +/- 10 seconds a month: 3870, 3922, 3923, 0852, 0853, 4366, 4821, 4822, 4823, 4826, 5854, 5855, 5856, 7853, 8241, 8242, 8243, 8249, 9320.


----------



## garfre (May 30, 2007)

koalma said:


> According to a Seiko document (battery list) dated July 2006, caliber 4843A is rated 15 sec/month, and 4843B is 10 sec/month.


Tables in the Seiko Watch Catalogs of that period say 5 seconds per month for both the 4843A and 4843B.


----------

